# Disability Allowance declined - What Next



## traceyoh (14 Feb 2012)

Hi There,

I am hoping that someone might be able to offer some advice on our situation. My husband has not worked since 2008, as a result of a traumatic incident is his place of work (the company closed soon after as a result of this). My husband went straight onto Jobseekers benefit, but we soon realised that he was suffering from depression. He then went onto illness benefit, and was seeing a counsellor, who stated that my husband was suffering from post traumatic stress. He was on Illness benefit until May of last year, when he was then told to apply for Disability Allowance, or some other options (which I cannot remember off the top of my head)

My husband (who still suffers with depression) applied for Disability Allowance, and was told it would take a very long time to process. In the meantime, he was told that we as a family (2 children under 5) were not entitled to any sort of supplementary welfare. My income is approx 500 per week after tax (I work full time). So we have been struggling along on this amount since May of last year (paying interest only on the mortgage, and using credit card to pay for doctors/utility bills etc).

My husband went into the Social Welfare offices last week, as he still had not heard anything back regarding his claim. He was told by a man in there that his claim was declined a few months ago. He never received any letter to inform him of this. He was told that he could now try reapply for Illness benefit, and they would send him out forms to complete.

What I would like to know is what are my husbands other options now? It has been absolutely soul destroying for him to not have been able to contribute financially to the household in any way shape or form for the past 8/9 months, and I am not sure whether he is up to fighting with the social welfare system. Is there anyone out there who maybe has had a similar experience. If my husband decides not to reapply for Illness benefit, but maybe apply for a course/CE scheme instead, is this allowed?

Also, does anyone know if we are entitled to anything (as a family), ie medical cards/FIS etc? I work full time. 

I appreciate any advice you can give.

Thanks!!


----------



## Ildánach (14 Feb 2012)

You should be able to get a small FIS payment on the above figures,  approx 60 Euro.  Depending on how much your housing costs are, you may  be eligible for a medical card.  Apply and see, but be prepared for a  long wait for either FIS or a medical card.

I'm not sure why someone would apply for Disability Allowance when they  had an entitlement to Illness Benefit, usually the progression would be  to apply for Invalidity Pension.  However, regardless, it is unlikely  that your husband will now have the stamps to re-qualify for Illness  Benefit.

If he doesn't feel that he can take on an appeal, and if he does not  re-qualify for Illness Benefit, one option he has is for Jobseekers  Allowance.  He would of course have to be capable of work, but given  that his Disability Allowance has been refused, they should be persuaded  of this without too much problem.  They may however put his jobseeking  efforts under scrutiny to make sure that he is actually looking for  work.

Jobseekers Allowance is means tested, and with your income as above, he  would have a reduced payment.  He would receive a JObseekers payment of  approx 70 Euro on top of your FIS (your FIS in these circumstances would be reduced to approx 30 Euro).

On a Jobseekers payment, there are also other options opened up after  certain stages.  Once he establishes an entitlement to a payment, he  would be eligible for FAS courses, and Springboard courses.  After 3  months he may be eligible for an internship.  After 3 or 9 months  (depending on the level of course) he can apply for Back to Education  Allowance.  After 12 months he can apply for CE.  

Without being on a payment himself most of the above courses/schemes are  not available.  Some of them are available if he was signing for  credits (internship/springboard), but he would have to be available for  work to do this anyway, so he's probably better off getting a Jobseekers  payment.

Also, there's nothing stopping him putting in a fresh application for  Disability Allowance at a later stage.  If you are in receipt of  Jobseekers when you apply for Disability Allowance, your Jobseekers can  continue while the application is processed and during any subsequent  appeal!!!


----------



## Mrmr (14 Feb 2012)

You can apply for both a medical card and FIS which are means tested. There is a medical online application, and I believe FIS is taking around the 20 week mark to be processed at the moment.


----------



## traceyoh (14 Feb 2012)

Thanks Ildanach and Mrmr for your replies. Sorry, I got bit confused. It was an invalidity pension he applied for, and this was after his illness benefit ran out. I will let my hubby know he has options. Thanks again


----------



## ClaireM (14 Feb 2012)

Is there something about being able to get jobseekers allowance while waiting for disability allowance to be assessed?


----------



## Smart_Saver (16 Feb 2012)

Hi - how are stamps calculated for Illness benefit ? Is there a formula that works out what you are entitled to and for how long ?


----------



## gipimann (16 Feb 2012)

The PRSI requirements may be found on this page :

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/IllnessDisabilityAndCaring/Illness/IllnessBenefit/Pages/ib.aspx

under "Rules"


----------



## Ildánach (16 Feb 2012)

ClaireM said:


> Is there something about being able to get jobseekers allowance while waiting for disability allowance to be assessed?



http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/ja_jobseekall.aspx#condcapwork

*



			JA Entitlement pending Disability Allowance (DA) Decision
		
Click to expand...

*


> *(a) Where a person applies for DA while in receipt of JA*
> Where a person applies for DA while in receipt of JA, the JA payment  should continue pending the result of the DA claim (including appeal,  where applicable).
> NOTE:- Disability Allowance may be disallowed on grounds of failing  to satisfy the medical eligibility criteria for receipt of DA. This  means that the DA section/MR do not declare that the claimant is fit for  work, but that s/he has failed to satisfy the MR/Advisor that s/he is  not "..substantially restricted...".
> In such cases the Deciding Officer should:
> ...


----------

